
Kubrick's little-known right-hand man takes a bow in Cannes - eplanit
https://apnews.com/ee55356bd42b4e909d958c7a2b38cc5a/Kubrick%27s-little-known-right-hand-man-takes-a-bow-in-Cannes
======
philiphodgen
Spawned a blizzard of popups on my Nexus 5. Flagged.

